# Kill NRA members (must read)



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well that's one guys idea anyway. He wants to repeal the second amendment, declare the NRA a terrorist organization and make membership illegal, and kill any NRA members who do not surrender their guns. He would also drag Boehner and other GOP members behind a pickup. Yup, the party of tolerance. :******:

The full story:

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2013/01/ ... -register/


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

A person has to like this kind of stuff. It is like the antiabortion group. We can not kill babies but if you are a Dr we may just have to kill you. Something about a pot and kettle.

What's known as the UFC, or Ultimate Fighting Championship, doesn't use its full name, which happens to be "Ultimate Fighting Championship, Non-Chuck-Norris-Division".


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, the most dangerous people are people without guns. People that use hate are the bad ones.


----------



## DuckRunner (Jan 13, 2013)

:eyeroll:

I must be a violent killer because I own guns. Maybe we should ban Chevrolet pickups, too. Seems like he's set on using them to harm Americans more than 99.999% of gun owners are set on shooting someone.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If people want to know how well gun control really works....Look at Chicago. enough said.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

The Devils Lake Journal ran the same article, then ran a second where kaul stating that he was only joking about killing NRA members.
Louise Oleson is the editor,,,her email address is 
[email protected]

Let her know what you think!!


----------

